# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  مشروع تخرج حول "الروبوت كاشف الألغام البرمائي"

## مدحت

قدمت مجموعة طلبة هندسة "الميكاترونكس" بإشراف الدكتورة رندة حرزالله في كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية التابعة لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية، مشروع تخرج تحت عنوان "الروبوت كاشف الألغام البرمائي"، وهو عبارة عن نظام متكامل قادر على اكتشاف الألغام في البيئات المائية والأرضية.

ويقسم هذا النظام إلى ثلاثة أنظمة رئيسة هي: الميكانيكي، والكهربائي، والتحكم.

ويعمل الروبوت من خلال برمجته، باستخدام لوحة التحكم الخاصة به، والتي تمكن المشغِّل من إدخال إحداثيات المساحة المطلوب اكتشاف الألغام فيها، خاصة عند اكتشاف اللغم، إذ هناك إشارة لاسلكية ترسل إلى لوحة التحكم، مخبرة المشغِّل بوجود لغم بإشارتين صوتية ومرئية.

ومن ثم فإن الروبوت يعمل على تحديد مكان اللغم ببقعة من الدهان، يتبعه تجاوز اللغم دون السير فوقه، تفاديا لتفجيره, الأمر الذي يعني أن نظام التحكم الرئيس هو تلقائي (Autonomous Mode)، إلا أن الروبوت مزود أيضا بنظام تحكم بديل، وهو نظام التحكم عن بعد (Remote Control) ويستخدم عند تعطل النظام الرئيس والفحص أيضا.

ويستطيع الروبوت السير على الأرض الوعرة بسبب آلية الحركة، وهي آلية الجنازير (Chain Mechanism) كما ويمكنه تخطي البيئات المائية، اذ يتم تزويده بالعناصر اللازمة لهذه الغاية.

والجدير بالذكر أن جميع الأجزاء ضمن هذا المشروع، صممت ونفذت بواسطة فريق عمل مكون من: محمد برهان ومحمد غازي وعلاء السردي.

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالخبر
سبحان الله مشاريع الطلاب هي هي ...وكأن الدكاتره بياخدو افكار بعض...والاسلوب هو ذاته والخسران دائما هو الطالب

----------

